# Fertz sourcing



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello Planted Tank peeps, it's been a while since my last post here. I'm just wondering where you guys sourced your fertz? I use to buy some from MyKiss but I'm not sure if he is still around, his last post was way back 2013. Dang! I've been out this forum for that long??? :lol:

I am looking for the powdered one, NO3, K2HSO4. Anyways, any suggestion will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Hello Planted Tank peeps, it's been a while since my last post here. I'm just wondering where you guys sourced your fertz? I use to buy some from MyKiss but I'm not sure if he is still around, his last post was way back 2013. Dang! I've been out this forum for that long??? :lol:
> 
> I am looking for the powdered one, NO3, K2HSO4. Anyways, any suggestion will be appreciated. Thanks.


Patrick is still around and still selling though he dosen't sponsor/advertise on there anymore. Same website canadianquatics


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

josephl said:


> Patrick is still around and still selling though he dosen't sponsor/advertise on there anymore. Same website canadianquatics


Howdy josephl? Long time long time.

Thanks for the info buddy. I'm glad he is still around, one of the best hobbyist I met here in BCA.

Regards.


----------



## Fishlover69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello and welcome back.

I am selling Osmocote Plus slow release root capsules if you are interested. 
Please check my post in the planted tank classified section.

Cheers
Roger


----------

